# using petrol station jet wash



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

over winter i tend to use a petrol station jet wash, it good because its fully under cover (but not the brush), on the jet wash it says it uses turtle wax products, ( any ideas what they could be), what im looking for is something that i can put in a pressure pump bottle to spray all over car and let it dwell for a few mins ( not something that will strip wax) and then using the jet wash gun blast everyting off, i know it wont be squeeky clean but im not to fussed as long as all the dirt and salt come off,


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

If I do that, I just use the rinse. 

You could still take some other bits in a pump sprayer though. Maybe Very Cherry and a few brushes to get the wheels done and something like ONR in a pump sprayer to use as a pre wash to break down most of the grime.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ive used ValetPro Orange pre wash before now, give car good spray, then jetwash it off.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

If I use a petrol powerwash I make sure I clean the wheels and brakes first.
There is no way the brush is going anywhere near my car! 

Also the time you spend scrubbing wheels is time off the timer, you can use that time to better advantage by paying more attention to the underneath of the car ect.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just use ValetPro PH Neutral diluted 30:1 through pump sprayer for a prewash, most of the dirt comes off after that with a good pressure washer


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Our local pressure washer at a bp station is basically a mud bath at this time of year as its a old petrol station and yard. Major risk of flicking mud/dirt up when trying to do the underneath or lower parts.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I sometimes use the local ish jet wash as its fully lit and pay as you I just grab a handful of bits from home and jobs a good un


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Used Sainsbury's jet wash on the wife's car a couple of times now, used TW big orange (4:1) through a garden sprayer as a pre wash left dwell a minute or two while I put sprayer away and enter code into machine. I used the hot foaming wax via brush on the tyres and wheel trims then used the lance on pressure rinse for the rest of the car and finished off with the final rinse to prevent spotting. Doesn't do too bad a job for about 10 minutes start to finish, and will only use it when I can't be bothered or don't have the time to get the foam lance out.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just use Morrisions jetwash when i dont have the time or its too cold to be messing on too much. Just blast the dirt off with the lance on plain water. gets rid of the majority of the muck for me... Speaking of which its pitted now


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

chippy30 said:


> what im looking for is something that i can put in a pressure pump bottle to spray all over car and let it dwell for a few mins ( not something that will strip wax) and then using the jet wash gun blast everyting off, i know it wont be squeeky clean but im not to fussed as long as all the dirt and salt come off,


Local regulations mean it's illegal to wash my car anywhere except in a designated place, so I always use public jet washes.

You can put pretty much anything in a pump bottle to be honest. I'm working my way through a whole bunch of shampoos that I'm using that way at the moment to see how they fare.

If you already have a favourite shampoo, just try that. Mix it up in your usual dilution and see how it feels.

The "go to" product for this sort of usage is, of course, ONR though.

As others have said, only use the rinse setting if you're worried about what product might be lurking inside the jet wash.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> I just use Morrisions jetwash when i dont have the time or its too cold to be messing on too much. Just blast the dirt off with the lance on plain water. gets rid of the majority of the muck for me... Speaking of which its pitted now


Pitted? I don't follow


----------

